# Laptops



## gtdail (May 31, 2006)

What brand are you guys using, do you keep them in your trucks or at the office? I was looking for something to keep in my truck to put all of my expenses, hours, estimates, etc. in Thanks for you help.


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've got a dell dude......


----------



## BDA4Life (Jul 26, 2006)

Did all you Dell users get ya'll battery replacements? 

Toshibas are good great screens and make sure your warranty covers the screen replacement for as long as you can!


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Bradracer18 said:


> I've got a dell dude......



Ditto!

I've got an Dell Inspiron 6000, love it. I take it with me at times.

Whats the deal on a replacement battery, First I've heard on this?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a dell too dude... its about 5 years old... But I keep up on it and it still works great, all except the battery but its been through 5 hard years I dont expect the battery to work.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Dell Latitude. It goes everywhere I do when working. It stays home when fishing, hunting, surfing, etc.:laughing:


----------



## BDA4Life (Jul 26, 2006)

dayspring said:


> Whats the deal on a replacement battery, First I've heard on this?



The batteries we known to all of a sudden burst into flames.There was a recall on the batteries you might want to go to Dell's web site.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

the ToughBook
you can drop this sucker from 12ft and it'll be fine


----------



## jackG (Sep 14, 2006)

i am on my dell inspiron b130 nice laptop has a portable printer that can plug into my trucks cig lighter also with battery backup had 2 order that seperately expensive but it looks better i think outside a job final invoice custom printed from truck i always get some kinda add on the last day like a faux wall or bathroom ceiling i can add it outside without having 2 write on my invoice just looks neater


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I bought an MSI MS-1036 w/17" screen 2.2Ghz Turion, etc. etc. I can do everything I do here at my home/office in the van if I have to. I have a HP print/copy/scan (PSC1200) in the van between the seats, and with wireless there isn't anything I can't do on the road.


----------



## gtdail (May 31, 2006)

Jack, did you buy the cig-lighter adapter from dell or did you buy a universal 12v adapter?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Been an IBM Thinkpad user for a while now. Now they're called "Lenovo". Whatever. 

I'm using the Thinkpad X41.

Well, I say using very loosely. I hardly use it like I hoped I would.


----------



## R&S Exteriors (Aug 4, 2006)

I got an Acer from Walmart. Under $500 dollars. Have had it a year and have ahd no problems at all with it.

Bought a dc to ac power converter at Sams club. Two for about $30. Just plug it into cigarette lighter and then laptop into the AC outlet.

These are great. I've even ran power tools off of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Toshiba.....if ya ever get around to cracking the screws on them you'll know why.

Bob


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I just replaced my old Dell with a new Toshiba. I like it for the wireless internet as much as carrying all work files and contacts etc.
I also bought a power invertor but have yet to use it.

I have an out of town job and that is where the computer with wireless becomes invaluable:thumbsup:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

I am also hunting for a laptop but the last computer I bought was a Mac and that was in 2000 (I think). I also have never owned a laptop. These two facts combined put me at least 6 years behind the learning curve for IBM compatable computer. I don't have enough knowledge to even be considered ignorant!

The question is almost here! Everyone who has posted so far seems to really like their laptops. Does anyone hate theirs? What names should be avoided at all costs? If anyone has or is using more than one brand who do you favor and why? I'd really like to get some more detail here. Thanks.


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

I have an HP Pavillion wireless laptop, my husband has a Toshiba wireless. We bought my son a Toshiba wireless for a graduation gift. The battery in the HP sucks - I go maybe 45 minutes to an hour without it being plugged in, my husbands and sons will last 3 hours. I know it has to do with the battery specs (whatever) :whistling when I bought it. They advertise longer life batteries on certain models. I LOVE the wireless laptops. I can sit anywhere in my house, or outside and do work. :thumbup: Brands to stay away from? I heard Gateway is awful. My son just told me that the securities and trade commission is suing HP for corporate spying on Dell, but I can't stand Dell's customer service. When you call for service, you are calling India, and I can barely understand what they are saying.


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

Gateway......works good. This is the second Gateway that I have had. I was going HP, but two of them had bad drives....I got fed up and just went with what I originally had. There are bad computers with every company. I have had three Gateway desktops too.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Debookkeeper said:


> I can't stand Dell's customer service. When you call for service, you are calling India, and I can barely understand what they are saying.


"Please madam, I have explained it over and over and yet again. Cursing at me will not get your problem solve-ed any faster. 

You must be pushing the control, alt, and the delete keys at the same moment. Not one then the other. If you do not stop calling me Apu, I must be informing you that I will have to terminate this service call with the very great prejudice. Do us all a favor and be buying a Macintosh next time! Have a good day!"


----------

